# Easy to read Nitrate Test Kits??? It ain't API...



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, all.
I have a cycled tank, so even though I just check ammonia and nitrite for giggles (always 0) and ph (always 8.2) I do keep a good eye on my nitrates... and those really, really subtle variations in the API drops test kit color legend for Nitrates... arghhh... the color orange between 10ppm, 20ppm and even 40ppm are difficult for me to read at best...
If I'm in better light, and hold the test tube 1/4 to 1/2 inch away from touching the color legend, I would swear I have a 10ppm reading or less... then I turn slightly away from the light... uh, no... maybe that's 20ppm? hmmm... or, if I touch the test tube to white background of the color legend, then YIKES! that must be 40ppm... it drives me nuts!
I'm not saying I think it's a bad test kit, I would just really like something easier to read... 
Am I the only one that has a hard time reading between those subtle shades of orange?
What do all y'all suggest? 
_("all y'all" is the deep southern plural of the southern singular pronoun "y'all"...)_  
Thanks!


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

OK, I do see that others have trouble reading it, too... 
So, still looking for alternatives... Thanks!


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

don't know of one ,but..(on api)...if it's LIGHT orange it's good, DARK orange it's not so good, and red is REALLY bad... if your in the "hard to read" zone that's 10-20 ppm so it's"pretty" good, best advice I can give , when in doubt ,water change


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, I realize I will likely have to resign myself to the fact that I can just change the water when in doubt... but, call me crazy, I like accuracy... mix one part of mild OCD with one part "what orange IS this?" and you have CrazyME... I like to know when the water is ramping up in nitrates more quickly because that's when I know to change my Purigen, for example... but thanks, lp85253, for the reply!


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

I know it can get frustrating, I went through the same thinking . now I just try to keep it below the 10-20 "limbo range" with big(40-50%) twice a week...seems to work pretty well for me


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Have a read of this
http://www.epa.gov/etv/pubs/01_vr_nec_fntk.pdf
Goes to show even at a laboratory level test kits are a pain.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

at least now I know I need a photometer to accurately read them! LOL... thanks... you know they need to make them like a modern-day pregnancy test that shows you the results in no uncertain terms... you know, "PREGNANT" and "NOT PREGNANT". How about a strip that says, "10 ppm" or "20 ppm"? Anyway, OllieNZ, that was interesting... one of the last pages, the company states that they can't understand why the readings were not verified with a photometer, and the rebuttal statement by the testing lab was that "If this is a FIELD test kit, like you sell it as, you are most likely NOT going to be carrying around a photometer!" That was funny! Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

The other thing that got me was the variability in the kits so much so that the test kit company paid for a second round of testing with improved kits,


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I haven't come across any kits that were better...


----------



## efillion (Jun 9, 2014)

What about an app to tell you the color? Photometer in google play shows some


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

that's a really good idea... I'll let you know, efillion... Thanks!


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

You could use an ion selective electrode like this EPA method does.
http://www.epa.gov/osw/hazard/testmetho ... /9210a.pdf


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...that's pretty space-age!


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

IMO Salifert are somewhat easier to read, but if you have trouble with telling fine shades apart you're just going to have trouble.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

hisplaceresort1 said:


> ...that's pretty space-age!


Sorry, I'm a retired chemist.


----------

